# what kind of tinc is this



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

2007_0125frogs0061 - Dendroboard Gallery
i saw this on the homepage and thought i looked awesome.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like a Light colored yellowback with too much flash used.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Im thinking yellowback. Too bright though

*Darn beat me to it!*


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

Camera flash probably makes it look more bright then it really is.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/1843/2007_0125frogs0057.JPG

Definitely looks like a yellowback in this picture of the same frog. Still very light though.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

It looks like an attachi Baka


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Attachi Baka, looks just like my Female

Scott


----------

